

Yet another disingenuous Microsoft Scroogled ad :| - l0c0b0x
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-y2mqoDjQXI

======
l0c0b0x
Kind of reminded me of Steve Ballmer laughing at the iPhone when it first came
out.
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eywi0h_Y5_U](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eywi0h_Y5_U)

Millions and Millions and Millions...

